# Cem Özdemir spricht Klartext



## Nico Bellic (29. Januar 2012)

*Cem Özdemir spricht Klartext*

Erfahrt die Wahrheit über die Grünen, in dem ihr einfach Cem Özdemir zuhört:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TzKZ6HCs3fs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TerrorTomato (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cem Özdemir spricht Klartext*

Wie man jetzt darüber urteilt ist jedem selber überlassen, Aber fakt ist, das man ruhig mehr schreiben könnte als ein Satz und ein link zu einem Video.


----------



## Nico Bellic (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cem Özdemir spricht Klartext*



TerrorTomato schrieb:


> Wie man jetzt darüber urteilt ist jedem selber überlassen, Aber fakt ist, das man ruhig mehr schreiben könnte als ein Satz und ein link zu einem Video.


Ich trau mich nicht. Hinterher habe ich keine "Nachweise" und werde wieder bestraft...


----------



## TerrorTomato (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cem Özdemir spricht Klartext*



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Ich trau mich nicht. Hinterher habe ich keine "Nachweise" und werde wieder bestraft...


 
ich meinte das man grob den Inhalt des Videos zu erklären, oder seine eigene (konstruktive) Meinung dazu Äußern oder Links o.ä. zu ähnlichen Infos schreibt...  Man möchte hier versuchen eine gewisse "Basis" zum diskutieren erstellen...


----------



## Nico Bellic (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cem Özdemir spricht Klartext*

Die Stimmen unserer Feinde:


Deutschland verschwindet jeden Tag immer mehr, und das finde ich einfach großartig."
*Jürgen Trittin, Bündnis90/Die Grünen*

"Wir wollen, dass Deutschland islamisch wird"
*Cem Özdemir, Bündnis90/Die Grünen* auf Behauptung von Susanne Zeller-Hirzel (letzte
Überlebende der Weißen Rose; Widerstandsgruppe im 3.Reich) 

„Das Problem ist nicht Sarrazin selbst als Person sondern der gleich gesinnte Bevölkerungsanteil in
Deutschland"
*Cem Özdemir, Bündnis90/Die Grünen*, Quelle (Sarrazin hat bis zu 90% Zustimmung in der
Bevölkerung)

„Der deutsche Nachwuchs heißt jetzt Mustafa, Giovanni und Ali!"
*Cem Özdemir, Bündnis90/Die Grünen* auf dem Parteitag der Grünen 1998 in Bonn-Bad
Godesberg

Am Nationalfeiertag der Deutschen ertrinken die Straßen in einem Meer aus roten Türkenflaggen
und ein paar schwarzrotgoldenen Fahnen.
*Claudia Roth, Bündnis90/Die Grünen*, Wunschvision zum Tag der Deutschen Einheit, Artikel in
der Welt am Sonntag vom 6.Februar 2005

"Deutsche sind Nichtmigranten, mehr nicht!"
*Claudia Roth, Bündnis90/Die Grünen*

„Ich wollte, daß Frankreich bis zur Elbe reicht und Polen direkt an Frankreich grenzt."
*Sieglinde Frieß, Bündnis90/Die Grünen* vor dem Parlament im Bundestag, Quelle: FAZ vom
6.9.1989

„Migration ist in Frankfurt eine Tatsache. Wenn Ihnen das nicht passt, müssen Sie woanders
hinziehen." (Antwort auf die Beschwerde zu Integrationsproblemen von 50 Anwohnern)
*Nargess Eskandari-Grünberg, Bündnis90/Die Grünen*, in der Frankfurter Rundschau vom 13.
November 2007. Augenzeugen sagen, es hieß wörtlich "...dann wandern Sie aus!"

„Wir, die Grünen, müssen dafür sorgen, so viele Ausländer wie möglich nach Deutschland zu holen.
Wenn sie in Deutschland sind, müssen wir für ihr Wahlrecht kämpfen. Wenn wir das erreicht haben,
werden wir den Stimmenanteil haben, den wir brauchen, um diese Republik zu verändern".
*Daniel Cohn-Bendit, Bündnis90/Die Grünen*

„Deutschland muss von außen eingehegt, und von innen durch Zustrom heterogenisiert, quasi
verdünnt werden."
*Joschka Fischer Bündnis90/Die Grünen *in seinemBuch "Risiko Deutschland" 

„Deutsche Helden müsste die Welt, tollwütigen Hunden gleich, einfach totschlagen."
*Joschka Fischer, Bündnis90/Die Grünen*

„Es geht nicht um Recht oder Unrecht in der Einwanderungsdebatte, uns geht es zuerst um die
Zurückdrängung des deutschen Bevölkerungsanteils in diesem Land."
*Vorstand der Bündnis90/Die Grünen* 

Die Abschaffung der Eidesformel "Zum Wohle des deutschen Volkes" wird im NRW-Landtag
einstimmig beschlossen.
*Arif Ünal, Bündnis90/Die Grünen*, war Antragssteller. 

„Die Frage, [ob die Deutschen aussterben], das ist für mich eine, die ich an allerletzter Stelle stelle,
weil dieses ist mir, also so wie sie hier gestellt wird, verhältnismäßig wurscht."
*Renate Schmidt, SPD* und Bundesfamilienministerin, am 14.3. 1987 im Bayerischen Rundfunk

„Ihr habt nur die Chance, mit uns zu leben. Ein Leben ohne uns wird es für Euch nicht mehr geben.
Die Ibrahims, Stefanos, Marios, Laylas und Sorayas sind deutsche Realität. Ihr werdet es nicht
verhindern können, dass bald ein türkischstämmiger Richter über Euch das Urteil fällt, ein
pakistanischer Arzt Eure Krankheiten heilt, ein Tamile im Parlament Eure Gesetze mit verabschiedet
und ein Bulgare der Bill Gates Eurer New Economy wird. Nicht Ihr werdet die Gesellschaft
internationalisieren, modernisieren und humanisieren, sondern wir werden es tun – für Euch. Ihr seid
bei diesem leidvollen Prozess lediglich Zaungäste, lästige Gaffer. Wir werden die deutsche
Gesellschaft in Ost und West verändern."
*M. Walid Nakschbandi, „Deutscher" afghanischer Herkunft und Geschäftsführer der*
*Fernsehproduktionsfirma AVE *

„Die Zukunft des Islam in diesem, unserem Land, in Deutschland, gestalten wir; wir, die hier
geboren und aufgewachsen sind, wir, die wir die deutsche Sprache sprechen und die Mentalität
dieses Volkes kennen. Entscheidend ist, dass wir in diesem Land unsere Religionsfreiheit haben
(auch wenn wir sie sehr häufig vor Gericht erst erstreiten müssen) und dass es keinen Grund gibt,
nicht aktiv an der Neugestaltung dieser Gesellschaft mitzuwirken. Ich glaube nicht, dass es
unmöglich ist, dass der Bundeskanzler im Jahre 2020 ein in Deutschland geborener und
aufgewachsener Muslim ist, dass wir im Bundesverfassungsgericht einen muslimischen Richter oder
eine muslimische Richterin haben, dass im Rundfunkrat auch ein muslimischer Vertreter sitzt, der
die Wahrung der verfassungsmäßig garantierten Rechte der muslimischen Bürger sichert. … Dieses
Land ist unser Land, und es ist unsere Pflicht, es positiv zu verändern. Mit der Hilfe Allahs werden
wir es zu unserem Paradies auf der Erde machen, um es der islamischen Ummah und der Menschheit
insgesamt zur Verfügung zu stellen. Allah verändert die Lage eines Volkes erst, wenn das Volk seine
Lage ändert!"
*Ibrahim El-Zayat, Deutscher ägyptischer Herkunft und Präsident der Islamischen*
*Gemeinschaft in Deutschland e.V. (IGD), Quelle: Jugendmagazin der Muslimischen Jugend*
*(MJ) TNT, Nr.1/9,1996, S.2*

"Moscheen werden Teil unseres Stadtbildes sein."
*Angela Merkel, CDU und Bundeskanzlerin* in der FAZ vom 18.September 2010

"Deutsche Nation, das ist für mich überhaupt nichts, worauf ich mich positiv beziehe - würde ich
politisch sogar bekämpfen."
*Franziska Drohsel, SPD und eh.Bundesvorsitzende der Jusos bei Cicero TV*

„Die Leute werden endlich Abschied nehmen von der Illusion, Deutschland gehöre den Deutschen"
*Çigdem Akkaya, die stellvertretende Direktorin des Essener Zentrums für Türkeistudien in*
*der WAZ vom 27.03.2002*

„Bis zum Ende des Jahrhunderts müssen wir noch fünfzehn Millionen Türken nach Deutschland
exportieren". Der Sozialdemokrat wehrte ab: „Das wird nicht stattfinden, das werden wir nicht
zulassen". Doch Demirel beharrte: „Warten Sie mal ab. Wir PRODUZIEREN die Kinder, und Ihr
werdet sie aufnehmen".
*Sulayman Demirel, eh.türkischer Regierungschef zu Helmut Schmidt *
*Quelle: Wochenzeitung "Die Zeit", Heft "Zeit-Punkte", Nr. 1/1993*

"Man muss offen sagen, die Religion des Islam erlaubt die Integration nicht. Ein Muslim darf sich
einem Nichtmuslimen nicht fügen. Wenn er in der Diaspora lebt, dann ist das eine Notsituation, und
er kann sich absondern. *Das besagt die normale Religion und nicht die fundamentalistische*
*Variante."*
*Bassam Tibi, Politikwissenschaftler Quelle: FOCUS 29/2005*


http://www.der-runde-tisch-berlin.info/dokumente/zitate_angelich_deutscher_politikern.pdf

Man Leute, es ist echt zeit, die Augen aufzumachen und aus dem Dauerdelirium zu erwachen.


----------



## Nico Bellic (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cem Özdemir spricht Klartext*



TerrorTomato schrieb:


> ich meinte das man grob den Inhalt des Videos zu erklären, oder seine eigene (konstruktive) Meinung dazu Äußern oder Links o.ä. zu ähnlichen Infos schreibt...  Man möchte hier versuchen eine gewisse "Basis" zum diskutieren erstellen...


Das Video gibt die politische Zielsetzung der Grünen wieder: Deutschland islamisieren, Deutsche ausrotten. Also ein Aggressives, rassistisches Unterfangen, daß hier auch noch bejubelt wird.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cem Özdemir spricht Klartext*

Könnte mal ein türkischer Mitbürger die Sätze Özdemirs korrekt übersetzen?
Dort, wo er angeblich Namen nannte, hatte er die Namen aber nicht gesagt, sie standen nur im Text.
Daher bezweifel ich mal, dass die Untertitel korrekt sind, das kann man auch an den Kommentaren bei Youtube sehen.


----------



## sfc (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cem Özdemir spricht Klartext*

Ich glaube, die Untertitel sind nur wild zusammengewürfelte Zitate von allen möglichen Grünen, die mit dem Gesprochenen im Video gar nichts zu tun haben.


----------



## Blutengel (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cem Özdemir spricht Klartext*



sfc schrieb:


> Ich glaube, die Untertitel sind nur wild zusammengewürfelte Zitate von allen möglichen Grünen, die mit dem Gesprochenen im Video gar nichts zu tun haben.


 
So kommt mir das auch vor. Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen das das alles so der Warheit entspricht. Es wäre ein großer politischer Skandal vorprogrammiert!


----------



## Thallassa (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cem Özdemir spricht Klartext*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Könnte mal ein türkischer Mitbürger die Sätze Özdemirs korrekt übersetzen?
> Dort, wo er angeblich Namen nannte, hatte er die Namen aber nicht gesagt, sie standen nur im Text.
> Daher bezweifel ich mal, dass die Untertitel korrekt sind, das kann man auch an den Kommentaren bei Youtube sehen.



Ja bitte, fand das auch nicht gerade glaubwürdig.

Immer diese hart nationalistische Hetze.
Nation ist ein Wunschdenken von Leuten, die darauf verbissen sind, ihre Individualität als Mensch zu bewahren, weswegen sie sich lieber in einer Gruppe sehen, als als Menschen, die wir doch eigentlich alle sind. Das ist alles meiner Ansicht nach völlig Banane und würde mich dem am liebsten entziehen. Mir egal, sollen hier Ausländer wohnen, so viele wie mögen, die Deutschen wollen ja ohnehin keine Kinder mehr bekommen (statistisch gesehen, es wird einem aber tatsächlich sehr schwer gemacht mit der heutigen Politik.)
Ein blödes Thema, das schon seit ewigkeiten grassiert. Können wir uns nicht alle einfach liebhaben und gemeinsam die Kultur des anderen so respektieren, ohne gleich das Ende der Welt oder bescheuerte, menschenrechtsverletzende Gesetze erdulden zu müssen? Generell sind religiöse Gesetze bzw Gesetze auf religiöser Grundlage völlig bescheuert. Religion und Staat gehören strikt getrennt um ein fortschrittliches Gesetzwesen zu erreichen, sei es nun christlich, islamisch oder was auch immer, es ist alles total gaga. Schade, dass ich hier auch sowas lesen muss. 

Nebenbei finde ich seltsam, dass du solchen nationalistenkram postest, aber dich dabei Nico Bellic nennst. Dies ist zwar nur eine fiktive Figur, allerdings auch ein Einwanderer in ein anderes Land (das genauso mit "Wahrung der Kultur etc. blabla-Schmarrn") zu kämpfen hat - und Nico Bellic ist ja nicht gerade der Vorzeigeeinwanderer, den man sich wünscht. Sehr paradox das ganze. Traue der ganzen Geschichte im Video auch nicht.


----------



## der_knoben (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cem Özdemir spricht Klartext*

Also ich kann da nichts verstehen. Die Unter/Übertitel sind irrelevant, da die jeder Depp da reinsetzen kann.

@Nico Bellic

Wenn du mal Zeit finden solltest, nicht nur auf den "Gutmenschen" - linkeren Parteien - rumzutanzen,  kannst du mal eine Zusammenstellung von Verfassungsfeindlichen Aussagen/Handlungen diverser CDU, CSU, FDP Politiker zusammenstellen. Da findest du bestimmt auch einen ganzen Sack voll. Oder du suchst ZWischendurch mal einen Sack voll verfassungsgfeindlicher Aussagen von den rechten Parteien.


----------



## Pagz (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cem Özdemir spricht Klartext*

@TE: Das ist jetzt schon der 3.te Thread in letzter Zeit, in dem du ohne verlässliche Quellen angebliche Weltverschwörungen aufdecken willst! Hast du dir vielleicht schon einmal überlegt, dass es solche Verschwörungen gar nicht gibt? Was spricht denn da genau dagegen? 

@OT: Die Grünen wollen Dtl. islamisieren?  Dumm nur, dass die grünen zu über 90% aus nicht Muslimen bestehen, sie hätten also gar keinen Grund dazu
       Und selbst wenn Özdemir das machen wollter, dann würde er es nicht frei für jeden zugänglich in die Kamera sagen (so viel Intelligenz traue ich selbst den meisten NPD Politikern noch zu)


----------



## Blutengel (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cem Özdemir spricht Klartext*



Pagz schrieb:


> @TE: Das ist jetzt schon der 3.te Thread in letzter Zeit, in dem du ohne verlässliche Quellen angebliche Weltverschwörungen aufdecken willst! Hast du dir vielleicht schon einmal überlegt, dass es solche Verschwörungen gar nicht gibt? Was spricht denn da genau dagegen?


 
Ist mir auch gerade aufgefallen, mir kam sofort dieser Gaddafithread in den Kopf!


----------



## GoldenMic (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cem Özdemir spricht Klartext*

Also ich glaube wir brauchen einen neuen Unterbereich für Verschwörungtheorien für ihn. Die Qualität der Threads lässt teilweise auch stark zu wünschen übrig, es werden oft irgendwelche Behauptungen in den Raum gestellt ohne wirkliche Nachweise oder Recherche.


----------



## Blutengel (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cem Özdemir spricht Klartext*

TE, ich habe hier das richtige Forum für solche Themen! Dort findest Du garantiert Abnehmer für solche Themen.

Allmystery


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cem Özdemir spricht Klartext*

Könnte ein netter Moderator diesen Thread bitte mal schließen?


----------

